# String -> Byte Array



## MonkDoc (11. Mai 2007)

Auch auf das Risiko hin das dies schon mal gefragt wurde ...

Wie kann ich in VB6 ( wichtig muss in 6 sein ) Ein String in ein String oder besser in ein Byte Array nach ASCII Standard wandeln. Es gibt keine Trennzeichen die ich benutzen könnte.

Ich wäre für jeden Rat super Dankbar, ich will ungern irgend eine Langsame Routine selber schreiben. Da muss es doch was geben. ...:suspekt:


----------



## MonkDoc (13. Mai 2007)

Das hir hab ich mir jetzt selber geschrieben falls es jemanden interessiert:

```
Function String2ByteArray(VB6String As String) As Byte()
Dim ByteArray() As Byte
Dim String_len As Long
Dim StartPnt As Long

String_len = Len(VB6String)
ReDim ByteArray(String_len - 1) As Byte

For StartPnt = 1 To String_len
    ByteArray(StartPnt - 1) = Asc(Mid(VB6String, StartPnt, 1))
Next

String2ByteArray = ByteArray
End Function
```

Funktioniert aber ist alles andere als Schnell!


----------

